# Bait ID, Perdido Pass



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

My friend caught a cast net full of what I thought were HUGE LY's. What do you think these were? My foot is a size 12!!!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

menhaden. better bait than el ys. redfish candy


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We think he had about 100 in one cast. My guess is the net full weighed 60-80 lbs. My friend is young and strong and could barely lift the net into the boat! 
Do you think they are best whole or cut. A live fish is a big bait.


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks like grouper candy to me...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ask any ars and 9 out of 10 of them will tell you that's a menhaden and they just love them, whole, halved, or plain with a little salt. 

jack


----------



## pcolabeachbum (Jul 9, 2010)

Their ribs get stuck in the skin so dont choke on them lol... never eaten one but they are one of THE BEST BAITS


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shooooooot.......'em are just big 'ole shiners


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Use them for bumping bottoms. What you dont use grind up for chum. Kings love them too


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

More specifically, that would be a Gulf Menhaden, _Brevoortia patronus_. Though there could have been Atlantic Menhaden, _Brevoortia tyrannus_, mixed in too. Use em for cut-bait, on the bottom, in the pass, ASAP!!!

Alex


----------

